

Russian memorial to Steve Jobs dismantled after Apple CEO comes out as gay - notjackma
http://www.telegraph.co.uk/news/worldnews/europe/russia/11206057/Russian-memorial-to-Steve-Jobs-dismantled-after-Apple-CEO-comes-out-as-gay.html

======
tnguye72
Wow, did not know Tim Cook was gay, but I disagree with Russia's actions.

